# Fluffy and his friends **I GOT BORED !! **



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's my new goldfish, Fluffy. I bought a Chi for him - it's WAY too small, so Fluffy is in the Osaka with, um, well...okay, here goes:
3 altum angels
5 blue angels
1 festivum
2 electric blue rams
4 kribs
3 female bettas
1 male betta
3 runted/stunted discus (don't expect they'll get much bigger!)
1 albino bn








Fluffy is just the COOLEST fish EVER!! Wouldn't be surprised if I set up a 50 gallon goldfish tank over the holidays


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

It is very cool. I miss having goldfish, but no more tanks, so I have to watch your 50 gallon grow.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Looks like a fluffy is a pearlscale ,nice colour pattern on him/her.Once they get older and put on more size, they resemble a "baseball" !


----------



## curtisonrad19 (Oct 31, 2010)

Ahaha so fat =] 
Fluffy is the perfect name!


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Well done. I can't believe Fluffy and the Festivum are getting along.

Want to add a knife fish?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> Well done. I can't believe Fluffy and the Festivum are getting along.
> 
> Want to add a knife fish?


I think only if you can catch it.  There's still an empty tank at Charles' place as of Wednesday.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I think only if you can catch it.  There's still an empty tank at Charles' place as of Wednesday.


I have a plan that starts with making the knife fish really hungry while I am away on vacation so it will aggressively come out for food in a clear tube when I get back


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Great idea, Joe. Whomever thought that up must be a GENIUS 

Doesn't this look like the cover of a Christmas card from last year's bargain bin?


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Or maybe even this one, although something's not quite right?


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

What about this..............










or this..............










or this....


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm really very luck.......I know someone who would add sand to a tank grain by grain to avoid disrupting anything. At the other end, I also know someone who keeps his fish using a self-modified version of Darwin's law.

I had to go with Darwin on this one, basically:
"If the fish aren't smart enough to get out of the way of the falling sand, then they deserve to die".

Luckily, I did this very same thing with my wild discus tank last week and it was clear within a couple of hours. I have a 2028 on the Osaka so I have no doubt it will be crystal clear by tonight.

NO FISH WERE HARMED IN THE MAKING OF THIS THREAD


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> Well done. I can't believe Fluffy and the Festivum are getting along.
> 
> Want to add a knife fish?


What the heck....... You gave me fish that you didn't think would get along well together  I suppose I should have thought of that since you had kept them in separate tanks  Don't make me a part of your evil fish experiments - I refuse!! And speaking of refusing........I WILL NOT TAKE THAT KNIFE FISH!!!!! Hear me????!!!!! I know I said the very same thing about the two black angels, the festivum, the goldfish, and I'm sure there were more (remember the mono???)..... but, sir, I draw the line at a KNIFE FISH.....NO!!!!! I will, however, be quite happy to take a few zebra plecos off your hands...........


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Luke78 said:


> Looks like a fluffy is a pearlscale ,nice colour pattern on him/her.Once they get older and put on more size, they resemble a "baseball" !


"...put on more size"????!!!!! If this thing put on more size it would resemble a BASKETBALL


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

curtisonrad19 said:


> Ahaha so fat =]
> Fluffy is the perfect name!


I was going to call him "Spot", but that was just TOOOO easy


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> I'm really very luck.......I know someone who would add sand to a tank grain by grain to avoid disrupting anything.
> 
> NO FISH WERE HARMED IN THE MAKING OF THIS THREAD


Who would do that? 

And it was yogurt container by yogurt container, not grain by grain....

Looking good. It's got the Xmas theme going. Boy that's one sexy tank...for Tefe's. Maybe I should take fluffy from you so you can make some room.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

I would use those as a christmas card lol


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Who would do that?
> 
> And it was yogurt container by yogurt container, not grain by grain....
> 
> Looking good. It's got the Xmas theme going. Boy that's one sexy tank...for Tefe's. Maybe I should take fluffy from you so you can make some room.


And believe it or not, I honestly wasn't referring to you. I actually know someone who is even more meticulous (you know I'm being nice by not using the word I'm REALLY thinking of ).

It was pretty awesome when I turned the 90 gallon wild discus tank into a snowglobe. After I dumped 40 pounds into the tank, I was so worried I couldn't even take pictures!! I thought I had screwed up BIG TIME. But it was all good. And yes - the tefes looked pretty cool. I'd see them cut through the "cloud", but all I could really see was lemon yellows and lime greens and bright neon blue. Their colors popped up against the sand.

I've just finished making room by giving away some of my angels. I'd kind of like to give the little runted discus some room just incase they do grow, although I'm pretty sure they're done growing. I kinda like them tiny like that.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> And believe it or not, I honestly wasn't referring to you. I actually know someone who is even more meticulous (you know I'm being nice by not using the word I'm REALLY thinking of ).


Was I talking about me?  And yeah, now that you mention, I recall you talking about someone else even worse than me.  I actually found that the Estes sand very very dense. Last night I even gravel vac'ed the top layer without problems.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Five minutes ago. That's EHEIM for you - good, solid, DEPENDABLE filters. Yes, their customer service sucks, but they are damn fine machines


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


>


What is that MONSTROSITY on the left?


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> What is that MONSTROSITY on the left?


It's called a python and that's what people use when they do 2-6 50% water changes each and every day  Or were you referring to the ginormous blue angel?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ah...you concocted some weird extension to a standard Python? It doesn't look like the end of any python I've seen. Or is that a Lee's?

And incorrect, people who do that many water changes use the Super Safety siphon with a pump like me, or rig up an automatic water changer, like "future" me.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh, and the ginormous blue Angel is beautiful.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Oh, and the ginormous blue Angel is beautiful.


A few blue angels would look AWESOME in that new tank!!! I tried the exact same line on Josephl and it had zero effect. I can suspect the same???


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> A few blue angels would look AWESOME in that new tank!!! I tried the exact same line on Josephl and it had zero effect. I can suspect the same???


They would, but I am pretty sure that they would be even bigger angels and it would be an angel only tank (maybe with a few plecos) after a month....but hey, they'll be well fed.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Ah...you concocted some weird extension to a standard Python? It doesn't look like the end of any python I've seen. Or is that a Lee's?
> 
> And incorrect, people who do that many water changes use the Super Safety siphon with a pump like me, or rig up an automatic water changer, like "future" me.


It's a standard python that turned brown due to excessive use......! Sorry, yes it's a Lee. I must have got one that was wasn't made on Monday morning or Friday afternoon - it's been working very well for about 3 years now  I prefer it for the Osaka. Yes - each tank has its own hose - even the Chi


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> They would, but I am pretty sure that they would be even bigger angels and it would be an angel only tank (maybe we a few plecos) after a month....but hey, they'll be well fed.


There you go! So that'll be, what, 6 then ??????


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> Yes - each tank has its own hose - even the Chi


Actually that's a good idea. Reminds that I should run a weak bleach solution through my gravel vac between water changes.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> Here's my new goldfish, Fluffy. I bought a Chi for him - it's WAY too small, so Fluffy is in the Osaka with, um, well...okay, here goes:
> 3 altum angels
> 5 blue angels
> 1 festivum
> ...


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Peterchow said:


> Very nice pearlscale goldfish, Shelley !!!!
> I like your creative Christmas setting in your Osaka. Let me know when you are setting up your 50G goldfish tank. I know a goldfish dealer in Richmond who sells TOP quality goldfish - big & small.


Thanks, Peter. I really, really like Fluffy. He has and is quite the character. But I particularly like when he's hungry and he puts his mouth in catch mode 

I remember you saying something about someone in Richmond. I will for sure be checking out North American Pets - they always have gorgeous, good quality goldfish and the prices are crazy cheap. I need to go when I have a LOT of time because they have SO much selection.

I really do NOT need to set up another tank, Peter, but after watching Fluffy for just a couple of days, I'd love to have a tank FULL of them.

Hey Peter, what's the goldfish:gallon ratio? 1: 1/2????!!!!


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Shelley,

The rule mentioned around goldfish keepers these days is 5-10 gallons per fancy shaped goldies(pearlscale,ranchu,fantail etc) , and 10-20 gallons for the quicker,long bodied type (commons,sarassa,shubunkins etc). The more room the better along with clean water , two vital requirements.Next to discus , goldies need clean water just as much.



-N/A- said:


> Thanks, Peter. I really, really like Fluffy. He has and is quite the character. But I particularly like when he's hungry and he puts his mouth in catch mode
> 
> I remember you saying something about someone in Richmond. I will for sure be checking out North American Pets - they always have gorgeous, good quality goldfish and the prices are crazy cheap. I need to go when I have a LOT of time because they have SO much selection.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Luke78 said:


> Shelley,
> 
> The rule mentioned around goldfish keepers these days is 5-10 gallons per fancy shaped goldies(pearlscale,ranchu,fantail etc) , and 10-20 gallons for the quicker,long bodied type (commons,sarassa,shubunkins etc). The more room the better along with clean water , two vital requirements.Next to discus , goldies need clean water just as much.


See that's why I wanted to ask Peter for HIS ratio. Most folks say discus should be 1:10 gallon, Peter, I believe is 1:2 or 1:5  That's why I was curious about just how many Fluffies I could cram into that tank based on the Peter Principle


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Luke78 said:


> Shelley,
> 
> The rule mentioned around goldfish keepers these days is 5-10 gallons per fancy shaped goldies(pearlscale,ranchu,fantail etc) , and 10-20 gallons for the quicker,long bodied type (commons,sarassa,shubunkins etc). The more room the better along with clean water , two vital requirements.Next to discus , goldies need clean water just as much.


See thats why I knew Fluffy would do well in the tank with the Altums and Discus


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Need more color in the tank...might I suggest a knife fish or maybe an Orange Chromide?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> Need more color in the tank...might I suggest a knife fish or maybe an Orange Chromide?


I thought you were going to say a Mono!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I thought you were going to say a Mono!


The poor mono died. The wilds got tired of contantly being on edge so they wouldn't let it eat. It wasted away.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> Need more color in the tank...might I suggest a knife fish or maybe an Orange Chromide?


You might suggest any thing you'd like......no knife fish. This is the first time you threw in the orange chromide and that's just because it ate the alenguer cross wrigglers  I may have trouble saying no to it.......but NOT the knife fish. And no brainwashing  How many zebra plecos does the chromide come with


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> Thanks, Peter. I really, really like Fluffy. He has and is quite the character. But I particularly like when he's hungry and he puts his mouth in catch mode
> 
> I remember you saying something about someone in Richmond. I will for sure be checking out North American Pets - they always have gorgeous, good quality goldfish and the prices are crazy cheap. I need to go when I have a LOT of time because they have SO much selection.
> 
> ...


Hi Shelley,

Keeping good quality fancy goldfish is a different skill than keeping discus for sure !!!!

For a short while, I used my 4 footer 55G tank(clown loach tank now) for fancy goldfish. At one time, I brought in 4 to 6 expensive HUGH(6" +) fancy goldfish, with very strong filtration in the tank, and within 2 weeks, they all died. So I went back to my dealer and he explained that all goldfish were raised in large ponds with hugh swimming space. If the transitional process is not smooth from ponds to indoor tanks, the goldfish can get stressed out. In my previous situation, my 55G tank had too strong filtration, creating hugh water current, causing a BIG SHOCK to all the $$$$$$ goldfish. The feeding pattern is also very important as the more the goldfish eat, the less time will they live. Finally, I gave up fancy goldfish keeping and just kept my 35G hexagon goldfish tank for my mother in law to keep her company.

SO please don't use my discus ratio for goldfish !!!!!!!!!

They need lots of swimming space !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Peterchow said:


> Hi Shelley,
> 
> Keeping good quality fancy goldfish is a different skill than keeping discus for sure !!!!
> 
> ...


Hi Peter:

I'm really glad you replied because I didn't realize a couple of things. Joe has very strong water current in the previous tank so that's not a problem for Fluffy. If anything, it's much less in the Osaka depending on how I position the spraybar. PLENTY of airation with two pumps.

And because Fluffy is always hungry, I've been constantly feeding him thinking he would know when enough was enough. It makes sense now - he's a bottomless pit when it comes to eating 

He's always swimming all over the 40 gallons so I think he has enough space for swimming. He would NEVER have lasted a day in the Chi I bought him


----------

